# I found a mini zucchini at the grocery store. Admiral Sticky Buns approved.



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

The first thing I thought when I saw a package of mini zucchinis at the store was.. hmmm I bet Sticky Buns will love these. 

I was not wrong. 


What's going on?


IS THAT FOR ME?! 







Um.. that's not very lady like Sticky Buns..


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Every time you post awesome pics of your hamster I want one! And the sixth pic down (well, the caption) made me laugh.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Every time you post awesome pics of your hamster I want one! And the sixth pic down (well, the caption) made me laugh.


DO IT! They really have huge personalities! I don't know if it's luck or what, but every hamster I've ever owned has been an absolute sweetheart. 

I never thought I'd want a hamster until I adopted my first (dwarf))ham, Ralph.. some kid left him at a Petco because he didn't want him anymore.. I had an extra 20G tank that I was going to use for a gecko.. but I couldn't leave that little scared fur ball in the store.. 


When he passed I kept the hamster train going, I have a chinese dwarf ham in Ralph's old cage and Sticky Buns has a ferret cage of her own. 

I swear, she's like a little cat!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would have to do a lot of thinking... What type of hamsters are they?


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> I would have to do a lot of thinking... What type of hamsters are they?


My first hamster was a djungarian.. a relative of the campbell hamster.. I now have a Chinese hamster and a Syrian hamster. 


Out of all the hamsters I've had I have to say that Syrian hamsters have the most personality. Sticky buns is full of energy and perks up when she hears our voices. My Chinese hamster is so shy you wouldn't even know she was in her cage. 


I don't know if we have great luck or what... but Sticky Buns doesn't bite ever! She never bit even when we first got her. 

My chinese hamster will just sit in my hand, or in my sweatshirt pocket. Granted she hates us and won't come out and beg for attention like Sticky Buns! 

If you want to do hamster research I HIGHLY recommend hamstercentral.com

They have an incredible forum full of TONS of people who have had hams for years. I think it's a British forum though.. so most of the cool hamster stuff you'll see there you can't find in the U.S. 

If you really want to get into hamsters, I can tell you everything I know as far as care/diet/housing etc.


----------

